# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  وصول أبطال العالم إلى مدريد

## العالي عالي

*


*
*وصل المنتخب الأسباني لكرة القدم  الفائز بكأس العالم في مونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010، بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين  إلى مطار مدريد باراخاس قادماً من جوهانسبورغ، حسب الصور التي بثتها شاشات  التلفزة المحلية.*

*وكان الحارس ايكر كاسياس، أفضل  حارس في المونديال، أول من خرج من الطائرة  حاملاً الكأس الثمينة وعلامات  التعب والإرهاق تبدو على محياه، تلاه المدرب فيسنتي دل بوسكي.*

*وأقلت طائرة خاصة تابعة لشركة  الطيران الوطنية "ايبيريا" كتبت عليها عبارات مثل "أبطال العالم" و"فخورون  بمنتخبنا"، اللاعبين من جنوب أفريقيا، ومن المقرر أن  يستريحوا لبعض الوقت  في أحد فنادق العاصمة قبل أن يستقبلهم الملك خوان كارلوس ورئيس الوزراء  خوسيه لويس رودريغيز ثاباتيرو.*

*وتوجت أسبانيا بطلة للعالم لأول  مرة في تاريخها بفوزها على هولندا بعد التمديد 1-صفر في المباراة التي  تابعها 14 مليون أسباني احتفل قسم منهم بالانتصار في  شوارع المدن الرئيسية  ما أدى إلى سقوط قتيلين وأكثر من 100 جريح واعتقال 21 شخصاً.*

----------


## تاج النساء

بيستاهلوا اتمنيت الفوز الهم من قلبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة انا كنت حاب يفوزو هولند بس الف مبروك لإسبانيا

----------

